

Ask HN: Has Y Combinator ever accepted a Non-Tech Company? - kreedskulls

Hello, I am wondering if Y-Combinator has ever accepted a non-tech company into its program? Seeing that its for Start-ups I am wondering if they are only going after Tech Start-ups or is any type of company welcome?
======
byoung2
I'm not sure how many non-tech companies have been accepted, but here's what
they say about it:

 _Though we fund all types of startups, we're especially interested in
web/mobile applications. We've been thinking about that problem longer than
anyone else, and by now can visualize much of the space of possibilities._

~~~
kreedskulls
Thanks, I would like to get into Y-Combinator more for the Network than
anything.

